# Piscine encore une noyade



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,

Malheureusement encore et encore un drame

« Une grand-mère et son petit-fils de 8 mois sont décédés par noyade, vendredi 15 juillet au soir à Préserville, au sud-est de Toulouse. Un terrible accident. »


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

« Ce samedi matin, les circonstances de celui-ci sont encore floues. Plusieurs hypothèses se dessinent dans l'esprit des enquêteurs. Il se pourrait que le bébé soit tombé, à travers une bâche, dans la piscine avant que la personne âgée ne saute dans l'eau pour tenter le sauver. Mais elle n'aura pas réussi à s'extraire du bassin. Il est aussi possible que cette retraitée ait été prise d'un malaise. Elle aurait ensuite chuté dans l'eau alors qu'elle portait le nourrisson dans ses bras »


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

Quelle tristesse ☹️. J avais lu l article sur internet samedi 
C est horrible pour la famille


----------



## YAYOU (17 Juillet 2022)

bien triste, soyez vigilants prés de l'eau; c'est si vite arrivé.
Mes meilleures pensées à la famille et paix à leur âme


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

C'est bien triste en effet.....pas de mots pour décrire un tel malheur 😢 perdre deux êtres chers d'un coup, c'est terrible....courage à la famille pour traverser ce drame


----------



## NounouNam (18 Juillet 2022)

Je l ai lu dans le journal, quelle horreur, quelle tristesse.


----------



## liline17 (18 Juillet 2022)

c'est bien triste en effet, voici qui me confirme qu'une piscine est dangereuse pour les enfants, et pas compatible avec l'accueil des enfants, pas comme les petites piscines gonflables, avec un fond d'eau, surveillées et vidées après l'usage.
Quand j'ai déménagée, j'ai éliminé de mes recherches toutes les maisons avec piscine


----------



## Petuche (18 Juillet 2022)

Quelle horreur. ... grande pensée à la famille.... en plus il n'y a pas que les noyades.. . Il y a aussi les fleuves très dangereux. Je me souviens il y a pas pas mal d'année j'habitais à côté de Tours avant la Bretagne. Et tous les ans dans la Loire il y a des catastrophes. Une année une mamie à emmenée sa petite fille jouer dans le sable, le problème c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de coins avec des sables mouvants, et ce jour là la mamie tricotait à côté de la petite à un moment elle a levé les yeux et n'a vu que la main de la petite avec sa pelle. Elle avait été prise dans les sables. Tous les ans au bord de la Loire ça arrive ,ou aussi les gens qui se baignent maigres l'interdiction et qui sont emporté par des tourbillons. Quand je vivais la bas je peux bous dire que jamais j'emmenais mes enfants au bord de la Loire.. .


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Alors Petuche ma mère m’a TOUJOURS mise en garde pour les INTERDICTIONS dans la Loire et il devrait y avoir des sortes de barrières avec affichage TRÈS VISIBLES si baignade = AMENDE de 135€ etc

Quand on touche au porte-monnaie c’est bizarre mais les gens y font gaffe.

Il y a aussi les LACS je pense à Sandrine2572 de faire HYPER ATTENTION ⚠️ à ses vacances au lac St Point.

Le lac c’est traitre. Au début tu as pied et très vite c’est la cata.

Aller évidemment là où ils ont fait des plages artificielles ou naturelles mais SURTOUT SURVEILLÉES 🏊🏼‍♂️🚣


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Pour info vous avez 5 minutes chrono pour corriger votre post si besoin. Ce que je viens de faire à l’instant 😀 fautes d’orthographe 😏


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Sur un autre forum je vois certaines qui mettent les enfants gardés dans leur propre piscine 
les parents sont ravis 

certaines croient que ca n’arrive qu’aux autres les accidents


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour des nouvelles du front océan. 

Canicule = chaud, très chaud = envie de se rafraîchir n'est ce pas ?
On va donc à la plage (enfin içi). Sauf, que les courants marins ne sont pas des courants chauds, et réchauffement climatique oblige, le gulf-stream a quelque peu dévié son trajet, et ne chauffe plus trop les bords de l'atlantique.
40°  degrés à l'extérieur mais 18/19/20° dans l'eau = attention hydrocution.
Aujourd'hui on dépasse à peine les 19° dans l'eau.


----------



## Baby33200 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Chez moi juste une petite pataugeoire, pas de boudins, pas de rebords, avec des petits 
jets d'eau, parfait pour rafraîchir et s'amuser.


----------

